
How platform coops can beat death stars like Uber to create a sharing economy - thomasfl
http://commonstransition.org/how-platform-coops-can-beat-death-stars-like-uber-to-create-a-real-sharing-economy/
======
thomasfl
An article that are sceptic to VC's and startups could be interesting to
discuss here on HN.

